

Clojure, Parallelism, and Genetic Algorithms - unignorant
http://blog.ethanjfast.com/2009/10/on-parallelism/

======
biohacker42
This isn't surprising, the simplicity of the problem does not exceed the
overhead of parallelism. A task like that is actually quite rare in practice,
but easy to stumble upon when doing demo or example code.

Even with Erlang I don't expect much improvement, when what you're solving is
trivial for a single core, adding more cores and processes does not help.

~~~
dreish
Yes, mainly because pmap is an early demo of how one could do parallelism in
Clojure. It remains useful for mapping very heavyweight functions across
relatively small data sets. It is not a substitute for Fork/Join, which is on
the way.

